# Chapman 2020 - TV Writing & Producing



## sarahkwUT (Jan 29, 2020)

Didn't see a thread on this, but saw several applications in the tracker so I figured I'd start one!

I got an interview request late this afternoon - I know Chapman said late April for notifications, so I was pleasantly surprised to see an invitation.


----------



## JRome (Jan 29, 2020)

I got a request today, too, and I'll be having my interview next week! I was also shocked by how early they're sending out requests. Definitely a way to end my night.

I wish you the best of luck on yours


----------



## sarahkwUT (Jan 30, 2020)

JRome said:


> I got a request today, too, and I'll be having my interview next week! I was also shocked by how early they're sending out requests. Definitely a way to end my night.
> 
> I wish you the best of luck on yours



Congrats! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## JRome (Jan 30, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Congrats! How are you feeling about it?


I’m feeling a bit nervous, especially since I’ve never done a school interview before, but I’m excited! I’ve got a list of questions and other notes that I’m sure will help. And you?


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 3, 2020)

JRome said:


> I’m feeling a bit nervous, especially since I’ve never done a school interview before, but I’m excited! I’ve got a list of questions and other notes that I’m sure will help. And you?



Not too nervous at present, but I feel a little "blind" - hoping for a bit more information from them ahead of the interview!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 5, 2020)

Had my interview today - went really well I think. Conversational, learned a lot about them, their program. I think we may have talked just as much about the program as they did about me.


----------



## JRome (Feb 5, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Had my interview today - went really well I think. Conversational, learned a lot about them, their program. I think we may have talked just as much about the program as they did about me.


That’s great! I had mine yesterday and it sounded pretty similar to yours. One of their questions was legitimately what shows I’ve seen lately, which then prompted a five minute conversation about Grace and Frankie lol so overall pretty good too.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 6, 2020)

@JRome Same question! Mine was a tangent about Medici and Chilling Adventures of Sabrina. Totally different ends of the spectrum.


----------



## SitcomFan (Feb 6, 2020)

For those that have interviews already. Did you do it in person or over Skype? And who did you interview with?


----------



## JRome (Feb 7, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> For those that have interviews already. Did you do it in person or over Skype? And who did you interview with?


I had mine over Skype since I’m all the way in Florida. And I had Jill and Bill. They were super nice!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Feb 7, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> For those that have interviews already. Did you do it in person or over Skype? And who did you interview with?



I had mine over Skype as well - I'm in North Carolina. I interviewed with Jill and... totally blanking on his name and can't figure it out from the website, but he was the chair of the program.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2020)

Good luck today @manifesttheemmy!


----------



## manifesttheemmy (Feb 11, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Good luck today @manifesttheemmy!



Thank you so much for remembering! I have updates for you guys. So, yes, I had my interview yesterday and both of my interviewers were professors at Chapman. They did ask me questions like "why Chapman?" and what shows were you watching?" (you guys were right!) and it was overall a pretty relaxed conversation. I came in with a lot of questions and e had a lot to talk about, so we almost went over time. 30 minutes goes by very quickly, guys, so if you're worried about the length of time, it zooms by. Also, I would say be ove rprepared and make sure you talk about the importance of creating interesting characters in your scripts. I think that will go over well.


----------



## SitcomFan (Mar 4, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything back after interviews yet?


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 4, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> Has anyone heard anything back after interviews yet?



nope. I think my interviewer said something about March 9th-ish? A couple of weeks after the interview.


----------



## manifesttheemmy (Mar 4, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> Has anyone heard anything back after interviews yet?


not yet- I'm hoping next week!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 4, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> Has anyone heard anything back after interviews yet?


 
My interviewers said "mid-March" so should be soon!


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey y’all, still haven’t heard back... but just noticed when I logged in to the application portal I now have a disclaimer about a deposit to hold my spot once I know about admission - the wording was super confusing?? And would they post that if I didn’t get in? So odd.


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 12, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Hey y’all, still haven’t heard back... but just noticed when I logged in to the application portal I now have a disclaimer about a deposit to hold my spot once I know about admission - the wording was super confusing?? And would they post that if I didn’t get in? So odd.



Checked mine and that same note is there! It wasn't earlier today. Guessing that means... IN?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 12, 2020)

sarahkwUT said:


> Checked mine and that same note is there! It wasn't earlier today. Guessing that means... IN?


Congrats! Since you're already a Supporting Member I gave you the Chapman badge so you can access the private forum.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Mar 12, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Hey y’all, still haven’t heard back... but just noticed when I logged in to the application portal I now have a disclaimer about a deposit to hold my spot once I know about admission - the wording was super confusing?? And would they post that if I didn’t get in? So odd.



I applied for screenwriting but I got the deposit message, too! 😲 Chapman, explain yourself?!


----------



## SitcomFan (Mar 13, 2020)

Check the status website, updates might be posted!


----------



## itsallhappening (Mar 13, 2020)

Just got the email - I got in! 


sarahkwUT said:


> Checked mine and that same note is there! It wasn't earlier today. Guessing that means... IN?



Hope you got a happy email too!


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 13, 2020)

Got the fancy email! I'm holding off on accepting/declining as I have other acceptances and I'm waiting to hear from AFI today or Monday - happy to have decisions to make though!


----------



## SitcomFan (Mar 13, 2020)

Did you guys get actual emails or just check your status via the portal? Cause I can see my status but I haven’t gotten an email yet


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 13, 2020)

SitcomFan said:


> Did you guys get actual emails or just check your status via the portal? Cause I can see my status but I haven’t gotten an email yet



I got an email a little bit ago.


----------



## JRome (Mar 13, 2020)

Waitlisted! Oh my god I can’t believe this is happening! 😊😭


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

itsallhappening said:


> Just got the email - I got in!
> 
> 
> Hope you got a happy email too!





JRome said:


> Waitlisted! Oh my god I can’t believe this is happening! 😊😭


Congrats everyone! If you want the Chapman badge and access to the private Chapman forum (which was quite active last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## manifesttheemmy (Mar 13, 2020)

Got waitlisted- good luck guys!


----------



## ahart621 (Mar 14, 2020)

Got in! Message me if you want to start a Facebook or other social media group! Would like to get to know you all!


----------



## mediamaven (Mar 14, 2020)

*EXCITED* about my acceptance into Chapman U's MFA in Television Writing & Producing program Fall 2020.
*NOT EXCITED* about finding a way to pay the $1000 Enrollment Deposit!

Oh my...


----------



## sarahkwUT (Mar 15, 2020)

mediamaven said:


> *EXCITED* about my acceptance into Chapman U's MFA in Television Writing & Producing program Fall 2020.
> *NOT EXCITED* about finding a way to pay the $1000 Enrollment Deposit!
> 
> Oh my...


 
$1,000 seems to be the going rate - save for USC which is shockingly $300. The idea of deposits is so odd to me. I didn't put a deposit down to hold my undergrad seat. But when I was accepted to an MBA program I ultimately turned down, it was a $2500 deposit (and a REALLY high price tag!)


----------



## JRome (Mar 16, 2020)

Does anybody know how long you have to respond to the waitlist offer before it’s no longer valid? I just don’t want to lose the opportunity, but I’m not sure if the other schools are done with their acceptances yet, especially with what’s happening and all.


----------



## JRome (Mar 18, 2020)

JRome said:


> Does anybody know how long you have to respond to the waitlist offer before it’s no longer valid? I just don’t want to lose the opportunity, but I’m not sure if the other schools are done with their acceptances yet, especially with what’s happening and all.


Never mind! I called and they said there’s no time limit, but they’d prefer it as soon as possible.


----------



## SitcomFan (Mar 25, 2020)

Has anyone started a FB group or anything for us to get to join yet?


----------



## SitcomFan (Apr 7, 2020)

Everyone’s been so quiet on this thread. How’s everyone doing? What are you doing to stay busy at home?


----------



## ElleGee (May 24, 2020)

Current Chapman TV Writing & Producing Student - AMA!
					

Hi everyone!  I just completed my first year in Chapman’s TV Writing & Producing program! Just wanted to lend a helping hand or offer any insight or advice if anyone had any questions about the program, the online transition, or just what it’s like here in the OC. Hit me up! :)



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (May 24, 2020)

ElleGee said:


> Current Chapman TV Writing & Producing Student - AMA!
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!  I just completed my first year in Chapman’s TV Writing & Producing program! Just wanted to lend a helping hand or offer any insight or advice if anyone had any questions about the program, the online transition, or just what it’s like here in the OC. Hit me up! :)
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for doing the AMA!


----------



## SitcomFan (May 24, 2020)

What’s been your favorite and least favorite class? 

Do you have a favorite professor? 

How many scripts have you completed? 

Do you work with others to write or are you writing on your own and then workshopping together? 

How has online learning been? 

Have you don’t any production class yet?

What is the work load like the first year? 

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## JRome (Jun 25, 2020)

Hey, all! So I was notified a few days ago that I have been accepted off the waitlist. So if anyone is still holding out, it's definitely possible  (Although I am contemplating deferring till next year. Life is just too crazy at the moment)


----------



## Chris W (Jun 25, 2020)

JRome said:


> Hey, all! So I was notified a few days ago that I have been accepted off the waitlist. So if anyone is still holding out, it's definitely possible  (Although I am contemplating deferring till next year. Life is just too crazy at the moment)


Congrats!


----------



## ElleGee (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi! So sorry I’m just seeing this. Your reply didn’t come directly to me so I wasn’t notified about your post! Here are my answers to your questions. I do hope this helps!!

What’s been your favorite and least favorite class?

My favorite class is a class that you’ll take in your second semester, where you will write your short film/short pilot that you’ll shoot during the following semester. I love it because the finished product is script that you’ll get to guide through the production process as a showrunner! And that’s really exciting!



I do think I found value in each class we’ve had, but I would say my least favorite was History of Television. 



Do you have a favorite professor?

They’re really all great, honestly. It’s so clear that they want us to succeed, and they do everything they can to make sure we do.



How many scripts have you completed?

As part of the curriculum, you’ll finish the first year with two specs of existing shows—one comedy (fall) and one drama (spring). You’ll also write your original short that you’ll shoot in January. In the second year, you’ll write at least two long form original specs, though you can write more if you want/have time! You’re also more than welcome to write outside of class, too!



Do you work with others to write or are you writing on your own and then workshopping together?

You do write on your own, but we table read everything. You also pitch to the group and get notes about concept before you even start writing. So it’s incredibly collaborative.



How has online learning been?

Since our classes are writing focused, the shift to online hasn’t been that bad. We had two classes in the Spring that were difficult to adapt to the online format (directing actors & a production class), but we made it work! The hardest part about being online is that you miss your cohort.



Have you don’t any production class yet?

We’ve had two production classes and I’ve PA’d on several student sets. I love doing this because it’s one of the best ways to meet people from other programs.



What is the work load like the first year?

It’s writing intensive, but you’ll also spend a lot of time generating ideas for writing. For several of us, the scripts were developing this year are based on ideas we came up in classes during the first year. Second semester was more hectic than first, as that’s when we really started learning more about the production side, but it was a lot of fun.




SitcomFan said:


> What’s been your favorite and least favorite class?
> 
> Do you have a favorite professor?
> 
> ...


----------

